# My Smokey Nuts!!



## ecto1 (Dec 11, 2010)

OK innuendo aside this was my first try at smoking nuts they are Awesome.  My wife is having her company Christmas party tomorrow so she asked me to make something that I thought everybody would like.  Vol-la!!














I found a recipie online and modified it for the holidays...

[font=Verdana, Arial]½ cup honey
4 ½ TBS Brown sugar
3 TBS melted butter
1 TBS salt
1 TSP tsp cayenne
1 TBS ground cinnamon[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial]4 cups whole natural almonds
2 cups pecan halves[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial]1 12 oz Can Salted Peanuts[/font]

p { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }

[font=Verdana, Arial]In a mixing bowl, combine melted butter and all the seasonings. Make sure that any lumps of cayenne or cinnamon are broken down and stirred into the mix. The end result is a thick, sticky seasoning mixture. Add nuts and stir thoroughly to coat.[/font]

p { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }

[font=Verdana, Arial]Smoke at 250°F for 45-90 minutes Depending on the amount of smoke you want in the flavor, shaking the pan 3-4 times during cooking to sort of stir things up. The seasoning mixture will melt and thicken as the nuts are smoked.[/font]

td p { margin-bottom: 0in; }p { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }

td p { margin-bottom: 0in; }p { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }

I modified the times and ingrediants I smoked for 60 minutes using maple dust in my MES with the A-MAZE-N smoker.


----------



## tbakko (Dec 11, 2010)

emmmmm! nice nuts


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 11, 2010)

OK her is me just boared today so I filmed the smoke


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks great. These are on my list of To Do's


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2010)

I too have to try theses one time. I have seen so many folks do theses and everyone of them tell us how good they are too.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 12, 2010)

Man those look great. Great video too. I just sent Todd a note to check it out. Merry Christmas my friend


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 12, 2010)

WAAAAAY COOL MY FRIEND!!!

Another member of the AMNS Army

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2010)

Great little flick Ecto !!!!!

Great looking nuts too !

Nice "Chain-drive" lighter too---Cool !!

Bear


----------



## waterboy (Dec 12, 2010)

AWESOME nuts, lol.


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Great little flick Ecto !!!!!
> 
> Great looking nuts too !
> 
> ...


Thanks my other hobby is collecting Cigars and Cigar Lighters that is a propane lighter I picked up a long time ago just because it looked good.  I have lots of lighters but this one is one of my more dependable one.  Nothing like a good cigar and a fine Rum to compliment a great BBQ.


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 12, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> WAAAAAY COOL MY FRIEND!!!
> 
> Another member of the AMNS Army
> 
> Todd


Oh I like it I am going to try to figure a way to use it in my UDS when I do you will be the first to know and I will film it to promote your product.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 12, 2010)

Great looking Nuts and an Awesome Video...


----------



## alanp (Dec 18, 2010)

Great  looking smoked nuts and video. I have not done these in awhile, will have to try your mixture


----------



## 69cconroy (Dec 26, 2010)

hi

   my dad does wood turning, would this dust/shavings be alright

   in amazing smoker

   my idea is to use electric oven to get temp & use smoker.

   use old oven with stuffed hot plates & put chimney in

   any ideas criticism welcome

  thanks Daryl


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 26, 2010)

69cconroy said:


> hi
> 
> my dad does wood turning, would this dust/shavings be alright
> 
> ...


Daryl,
Sawdust works best in the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.

If you're going to use an old oven with a hotplate, why not use a cast iron pan on top the hotplate and dump in some chips from your Dad?  You could also try making a "Foil Pouch", fill it with chips from your Dad and poke a few holes in it.

Simple, cheap and very easy to do!!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2010)

69cconroy said:


> hi
> 
> my dad does wood turning, would this dust/shavings be alright
> 
> ...


Shavings from turning would not work very good in AMNS, neither would shavings from a jointer.

It should be small chips & dust, not fluffy shavings & curls.

Bear


----------



## vernski (Jan 17, 2011)

69cconroy said:


> hi
> 
> my dad does wood turning, would this dust/shavings be alright
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in what species or what flavor is the wood? Some may not be suitable for using for smoking...Vernski


----------

